# Eco earth as 1st layer substrate?



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

I was wondering if Eco Earth would be ok to use in a 2 substrate mixture?

it would be as follows

2" eco earth (bottom)
1/2-1" medium pebble natrual gravel (top) 

i know id most likely have to add nutrients and metal additives but i figured since the decaying soil is what gives C02 (right?) that the eco earth would be fine for that.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not familiar with Eco Earth. Do you have a link to the product?


----------



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

Zoo Med Laboratories, Inc. - Cage Substrates

its used for reptiles, it can hold water very nicely and gets a nice dark brown/black when wet.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure I would use that in an aquarium. You would be better off using a 1" layer of run of the mill topsoil from your local gardening center. Check out the forum on here called "El Natural."


----------



## IceSeal (Nov 20, 2006)

yea i read about the standard soils used and I was just curioues to see if that would work. 

Anyways, i got antsy and used a spare brick I had from my reptiles. Its a test 10gallon to see if I like the outcome of it and also to test the Eco earth as a substrate. Im starting a Diary on the progress of it in El Natural section so check it out and see how it works.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds good. I'm always up for a good expirement.


----------

